# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Full cap hair pieces

## BoSox

Can somebody show me some good pictures of a full cap? Pretty much that's the only cure for me.. I'm thinking about shaving my head completely and getting a full cap.. but don't know how I would do that and can they customize it to my original hair?

----------


## Parker

I can do you one better. Here's a video of a guy with a full cap:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrB33iSPttw
(Skip to the end of the video.)

Looks great doesn't it?
I know a guy with one similar but better wit the skin base. Completely invisible transparent lace even less detectable than the one in the video.


To start with I'd advice just paying alot and going to an expensive well respected clinic with good reviews.
Once they've taught you everything and you've mastered it by learning from the pros you can look at cheaper options.



And yes they can make it looks exactly like your original hair if you want.
Theres pretty much no limit to how they can make it look if you go to a good place, communicate well and pay enough.

----------


## BoSox

Can I still get a full cap hair piece while having a nw2.5? My main concern is my hairline and the thinning on top. I'm tired of taking expensive medication that only slows down my hair loss instead of helping it.

----------


## Conpecia

I'm with you man, hopefully these systems keep evolving and getting harder and harder to detect and easier to apply and maintain. If my loss gets too bad I'll definitely consider this.

----------


## Tracy C

> Can I still get a full cap hair piece while having a nw2.5?


 You can get anything you are willing to buy.  But honestly, at only a NW 2.5 you don't need it.  Besides, at your age you are still likely to arrest and reverse at least some of your hair loss with meds.  It takes a long time though.  You worry about it way more than is healthy for you.  The best thing you can do for yourself is to just treat it if the meds are working for you and stop dwelling on it.

----------


## Conpecia

i agree with tracy, 2.5 is not nearly bald enough to wear a cap. just try and stop your loss and then get one if you reach NW4 or worse.

----------


## Parker

> Can I still get a full cap hair piece while having a nw2.5? My main concern is my hairline and the thinning on top. I'm tired of taking expensive medication that only slows down my hair loss instead of helping it.


 Yes. It's actually not at all uncommon these days for young guys to just get in early.

Only drawback is you might have to get it replaced slightly more often than if you were bald because when the hair gets too long you can kind of wiggle it a bit.
But still only around once a monthish.

As long as you get the color right no one will ever know you made the switch.
Just grow your hair out longer before hand. Then when you get it, it just looks like you got a good haircut.



When you say full cap, do you mean the entire head even the back and sides?
Purely for expense sake it could be better for you just to get it ontop. They blend really well anyway.





> I'm with you man, hopefully these systems keep evolving and getting harder and harder to detect and easier to apply and maintain. If my loss gets too bad I'll definitely consider this.


 They're already as undetectable as you'll ever need really.

With the new "Skin" products you could probably get a scalp massage and they wouldn't even tell.

They usually give you a little thinner spot at the crown as well so that your scalp is still visible which eradicates any suspicion. The "skin" base being transparent makes it look like normal skin in there.



Maintenence is only an issue if you're careless.

The only real dilemma I've witnessed is that the color starts to fade after a few months if you spend too much time in the sun without a cap and/or use a harsh shampoo too often. Salt water at the beach is a real color killer too.

But that was solved with an incredibly perfect matching color hair tint (re-applied every month or two).

----------


## BoSox

I've been on meds for 7 years. My hair loss in the last year has been getting worse. My hair line had always bothered me, I can't just get a system for the top, I need one that wraps around to complete my hair line ( I always had short hair style on sides and spike on top ). 

I don't care about maintence, or cost. I already have that issue now with concealer and meds per month. If I have to go through that I want to at least look good. Not some guy who had thinning receded hair but its ok cause I'm popping pills to slightly slow my ugly hair.

I'm done with that shit, the cure isn't coming fast enough for me. I want to enjoy my life while I'm young. I've been way to depressed last 3 years.

----------


## Parker

> I've been on meds for 7 years. My hair loss in the last year has been getting worse. My hair line had always bothered me, I can't just get a system for the top, I need one that wraps around to complete my hair line ( I always had short hair style on sides and spike on top ). 
> 
> I don't care about maintence, or cost. I already have that issue now with concealer and meds per month. If I have to go through that I want to at least look good. Not some guy who had thinning receded hair but its ok cause I'm popping pills to slightly slow my ugly hair.
> 
> I'm done with that shit, the cure isn't coming fast enough for me. I want to enjoy my life while I'm young. I've been way to depressed last 3 years.


 I'd say go for it then. I used similar logic in my decision and I couldn't be happier. Suddenly having success with women and much higher self esteem.
For appearance insecuritists like us, looking good just puts you in the mood to go out and enjoy yourself more.
My only fear is at some point in the future no longer being able to afford them anymore. I guess I can always switch to a cheaper product though and stop spiking it at the front.


If you want to keep that exact hair style then fair enough, go for the full thing. Just don't make it too short on the sides. You still want to be able to push the hair a bit infront of the base just to be safe.


Fair enough that you already had a sizeable expense with the meds and concealer, but it's probably going to be quite a bigger expense with these. How much would be too much per year for you?





> Only drawback is you might have to get it replaced slightly more often than if you were bald because when the hair gets too long you can kind of wiggle it a bit.
> But still only around once a monthish.


 Just to clarify, when I said this I meant to say "re-adjust" not "replace".
As in take it off, shave your head again and re-attach. Would send you broke pretty quick if you had to replace it every month....

----------


## BoSox

How much would it cost for me to get a full lace and expense to keep it up? Considering I have to shave my head completely bald, how often would I have to re-fit my system? Can I sleep/shower with it on? 

I like my hair short on the sides, do I HAVE to have it long to hide the base?

I might visit Farrell hair here in Columbus Ohio, they gave me a call a few times, I chickened out and told them it's not for me yet. This time I want to go down there and see what this is all about.

----------


## Parker

> How much would it cost for me to get a full lace and expense to keep it up?


 Firstly, you need to think of it on a yearly basis.
They need replacing because the hairs eventually start to fall out. The base you get determines how often they need replacing.

Having it short like you want means the hairs won't fall out very easily, so you would probably get longer out of them than most people.

Also, you want to have at least two at a time. Makes it easier to take one off and replace it with the other quickly.
Also gives that peace of mind of having a backup incase one gets damaged somehow or something.


The amount you spend per year ranges huugely depending on how lazy you are and what quality product you want.

If you went all out and got the best possible product (skin base) and put in no effort (let the clinic do it all for you) then you would probably be paying something like $5000 per year!
But if you get a slightly lower quality product (lace base) and ordered it yourself from oversea in bulk you could probably keep your costs down to something closer to $500 a year!
Massive difference.

Otherwise you could a balance anywhere in-between that sort of range to whatever suits you financially and effort wise.

When you go to Farrell their prices will probably scare you. But that's fine just go along with it and learn what you can from them. You can always take that knowledge and order overseas for a small fraction of their price.
But it would be good to get the first two from them to learn all the tricks.




> Considering I have to shave my head completely bald, how often would I have to re-fit my system?


 Differs for everyone but probably about once a month.
If your hair grows really fast then maybe a bit more often.





> Can I sleep/shower with it on?


 Certainly.
Swimming and showering etc isn't a problem at all. The owner of a clinic here who wears a full system is a regular surfer.

They just advise you not to immerse it in water for the first 40ish hours after getting it attached. Might weaken the bond and need refitting sooner.
Also when you put your hair under the shower you shouldn't have it too hot or it could weaken the bond also.

Sleeping isn't a problem. The product I have I can't even feel it's there at all at any time of day except in extreme heat.




> I like my hair short on the sides, do I HAVE to have it long to hide the base?


 I don't know how short you mean. If you mean like buzzed to the sort of length where you can see skin clearly. Then that might be pushing it. You'd be stuck with only the most expensive product as an option and even then there could be issues.
But I don't know, ask Farell.




> I might visit Farrell hair here in Columbus Ohio, they gave me a call a few times, I chickened out and told them it's not for me yet. This time I want to go down there and see what this is all about.


 Definitely. They will be able to give much better answers to all of these questions.
But they are going to quote you pretty huge prices.

----------


## BoSox

Parker, I can't thank you enough.. you've been a huge help!!

This is the exact hair style I'm hoping to achieve with a system

----------


## Parker

> Parker, I can't thank you enough.. you've been a huge help!!
> 
> This is the exact hair style I'm hoping to achieve with a system


 I've heard there are issues with getting it too short. I can't imagine what problems but I guess you'll need to ask a professional.

Or create a thread asking more experienced wearers about this (I don't know much, I'm relatively new to it all).

If you are able to get it that short you'd at least need like the skin or french lace that celebrities get.



I know you're probably a long way off but, make sure Farrell actually has a decent reputation before giving them any money.
Also make sure you know what base you would be getting and research it before paying.

I don't know anything about Farrell but some of these companies can be very dishonest and may screw you over with some cheap mop looking wig.

----------


## BoSox

> I've heard there are issues with getting it too short. I can't imagine what problems but I guess you'll need to ask a professional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about Farrell but some of these companies can be very dishonest and may screw you over with some cheap mop looking wig.


 I can't see how there would be any problems either.. people spike the hair line with systems, what difference would it be along the sides. 

Also, I'm not going to Farrell, he would def be way to expensive.. there is a local clinic who specializes in systems.. I'm gona check them out!

Would you post a pic of your system? If you don't want to, that's ok.. you've helped me a lot already. Can't wait to see if this will work for me, would take away most of my anxiety about my MPB.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I can't see how there would be any problems either.. people spike the hair line with systems, what difference would it be along the sides. 
> 
> Also, I'm not going to Farrell, he would def be way to expensive.. there is a local clinic who specializes in systems.. I'm gona check them out!
> 
> Would you post a pic of your system? If you don't want to, that's ok.. you've helped me a lot already. Can't wait to see if this will work for me, would take away most of my anxiety about my MPB.


 Ive seen pictures of your hair, its so thick




whats the issue?

----------


## Parker

I have to agree. If your hair is still anything like that then I definitely wouldn't recommend replacing it yet.
The clinic will probably advise you that it's much too early anyway.
You can lose so much more hair before switching and still get away with it without anyone knowing.


Your hairline is just matured nicely there and is still as thick as otter fur.
Slight crown thinning, but I'd just use Caboki or Toppik to thicken it up if you're concerned about it.

Using concealers like those will keep you able to hide your hair loss until eventually it gets bad then you can switch to a system seamlessly.

And aside from that..... work on not being such a perfectionist about body image. All of us on this board need to start doing this.

----------


## BoSox

Those are pictures are from 4 years ago.. I'll post an update if I can get the courage too.. just take my word for it, my hair has thinned a lot on top. I can no longer pull off hair longer than 1 inch.. have to keep it short and paste derrmach to hide thinning.

I want a piece.

----------


## Parker

> Those are pictures are from 4 years ago.. I'll post an update if I can get the courage too.. just take my word for it, my hair has thinned a lot on top. I can no longer pull off hair longer than 1 inch.. have to keep it short and paste derrmach to hide thinning.
> 
> I want a piece.


 Oh fair enough.

One thing I think I've neglected to mention is, towards the end of the attachment cycle you get some little parts lifting a little bit. Especially if you have an active lifestyle like it sounds like you do.

This might be why it's bad to have it so short.
You'll need to get the strongest adhesive available.

But you can keep a little adhesive top upper at home and apply it to the parts that are coming up whenever you notice them.




I think having it short might just be one of those things where it's _possible_, but it just makes it a much  bigger pain in the ass and you really have to focus on it and worry about it alot more than if it was just a little bit longer.

----------

